# Reference Letter Template



## sydneyfever (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

I just started to plan to migrate (175) 2 OZzz. I am an IT professional having 4 yearsfull time experience. In 1st phase i need to apply ACS for skill assessment.Therefore working to complete paper work.
I need Reference letter template can anyone provide it for me. 

Thanxxx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi sydneyfever, 

If you look under the ACS section of the 'PLEASE READ...' sticky post (towards the top of this forum) you'll find a link to a post about CV and reference letters format. 

It's a question that has come up several times  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sydneyfever (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Karen 

Indeed it is very helpful.

Regards,

SydneyFever


----------

